# Suche Formel 1 Spiel



## thysol (16. August 2009)

Hallo,
Ich suche ein Formel 1 Spiel mit halbwegs aktueller Grafik. Bis jetzt habe ich nur alte Spiele mit schlechter Grafik gefunden. Ich danke schonmal im voraus fuer die Antworten.


----------



## eVoX (16. August 2009)

Das letzte gute Formel 1 Spiel war glaub ich Grand Prix 4, danach kam nichts mehr, neues soll wohl 2010/11 kommen, vielleicht von Codemasters, es ist aber nix genaueres bekannt.


----------



## Olstyle (16. August 2009)

Für rFactor gibt es sehr gute F1 Mods.
Lizenzspiele auf dem PC gibt es leider schon länger nicht mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2009)

thysol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich suche ein Formel 1 Spiel mit halbwegs aktueller Grafik. Bis jetzt habe ich nur alte Spiele mit schlechter Grafik gefunden. Ich danke schonmal im voraus fuer die Antworten.


 
Für Grand Prix gibts auch heute noch viele Mods, gerade was neue Strecken angeht, aber neue Grafik wirst du nicht mehr haben.



eVoX schrieb:


> Das letzte gute Formel 1 Spiel war glaub ich Grand Prix 4, danach kam nichts mehr, neues soll wohl 2010/11 kommen, vielleicht von Codemasters, es ist aber nix genaueres bekannt.


 
Tja, im Augenblick sieht es so aus, dass es im Frühjahr für Konsole kommt, ob und wann für den PC steht nicht fest.


----------



## push@max (17. August 2009)

Für rFactor kannich die MODS von CTDP empfehlen...im Laufe der Saison erscheinen auch Mods von anderen, die ebenfalls eine gute Grafik bieten.


----------



## Karl das Lama (18. August 2009)

Ja der RFactor Mod ist gut, leider ist das aber kein kompletter Mod, quasi nur ein Satz Autos. Die Strecken muss man sich selbst besorgen, außerdem gibt es leider keine Vorgefertigten Setups wie z.B. bei GTR Evolution. Wenn man sich also nicht damit auskennt wird man wenig Freude damit haben.


----------



## ShrinkField (19. August 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Für rFactor kannich die MODS von CTDP empfehlen...im Laufe der Saison erscheinen auch Mods von anderen, die ebenfalls eine gute Grafik bieten.



Jaaa, der CTDP ist aber nur von 2006, glaubst nicht die meisten neuen User wollen auch aktuelle Designs fahren !? Der Mod ist OK aber von der aktuallität veraltet...spielst du nur den 06' Mod (so oft wie du den empfiehlst) ?

FSONE 2008 
Formel 1 RL 2.1(2.3 veränderte Physik)

sind zum Beispiel auch zu empehlen..die fahr ich auch öfters den FSONE ohne Fahrhilfen....und bis CTDP den 09ner rausbringt dauert es wohl noch...



Karl das Lama schrieb:


> Ja der RFactor Mod ist gut, leider ist das aber kein kompletter Mod, quasi nur ein Satz Autos. Die Strecken muss man sich selbst besorgen



Das ist meist die Regel dass nur Autos released werden..manchmal gibts Trackpacks dazu, was ne gute Sache ist..aber wenn dann sucht man halt nach der Strecke..ist ja auch nicht besonders schwer..


----------



## Fighter3 (19. August 2009)

Für die aktuelle Saison gibt es auch noch  F1 Brillux 2009.

wenn du genaueres wissen willst schreib mir ne pn.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (19. August 2009)

Immer noch eines der besten F1 Challenge 99-02


----------



## push@max (19. August 2009)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> Jaaa, der CTDP ist aber nur von 2006, glaubst nicht die meisten neuen User wollen auch aktuelle Designs fahren !? Der Mod ist OK aber von der aktuallität veraltet...spielst du nur den 06' Mod (so oft wie du den empfiehlst) ?



Jaaa, jetzt bleib erstmal cool!

CTDP gehört nunmal zu den besten MODS die es gibt, wenn es überhaupt nicht die beste ist. Und mir es egal welche Saison ich zocke, hauptsache die MOD ist richtig gut gemacht und bietet viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.

Außerdem wurde allgemein nach MODS gefragt und weil vor mir keiner CTDP erwähnt hat, habe ich es gemacht.

Also, bleib ruhig.


----------



## ShrinkField (19. August 2009)

@push@max:

hey sorry, sollte nicht so rüberkommen, echt kein Angriff  nur hab ich immernur von dir CTDP gelesen und hab mich gefragt ob du auch was anderes fährst..

jetzt bin ich chillig.


----------



## push@max (20. August 2009)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> @push@max:
> 
> hey sorry, sollte nicht so rüberkommen, echt kein Angriff  nur hab ich immernur von dir CTDP gelesen und hab mich gefragt ob du auch was anderes fährst..
> 
> jetzt bin ich chillig.



Natürlich teste ich auch andere MODS. Um ehrlich zu sein, installiere ich immer jede MOD, in der Hoffnung, dass es die erste gute für die aktuelle Saison ist.


----------



## Khalidy (21. August 2009)

Also ich spiele auch rFactor is ja derzeit einfach das realistischste F1
danach kommt würde ich sagen Grand Prix 4 oder F1 2002!
Aber im frühjahr 2010 kommt ja f1 2009 raus das werde ich mir auf jeden fall mal anschauen!

ansonsten wer mal lust hat kann ja hier mal vorbeischauen Virtual-Racing-Association - Start

das is au ne rFactor online liga da fahre ich mit is echt sau gut die haben auch en selbstangefertigten mod mit den aktuellen autos von 2009 also mit brawn gp usw (:


----------



## STSLeon (22. August 2009)

Offizielle Spiele wird es auch nicht mehr geben, da Sony die F1-Lizenz besitzt und die werden diese Titel nur auf der Ps3 veröffentlichen


----------



## Olstyle (22. August 2009)

Die neue Lizenz hält Codemasters  .


----------



## Blackvoodoo (25. August 2009)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Offizielle Spiele wird es auch nicht mehr geben, da Sony die F1-Lizenz besitzt und die werden diese Titel nur auf der Ps3 veröffentlichen


Äh falsch. 


Olstyle schrieb:


> Die neue Lizenz hält Codemasters  .


Das war richtig. 
Und Codemasters arbeitet an einem F1 Spiel (soll angeblich auch Sim Fans zufriedenstellen) für XBox 360, PS 3 und PC. Aber da für diese Plattformen das Programmieren mehr Arbeit bedeutet als für die Wii und ?PS2? Version kommt erst 2010. 

News (zur Wii Version) und einen kurzen Trailer für die Wii version aus Valencia gibt es aber schon. 
F1 2009: Valencia-Trailer, Screenshots und Wii-Lenkrad-Bundle | News | SPEEDMANIACS.COM


----------



## geraldm (12. Oktober 2009)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Immer noch eines der besten F1 Challenge 99-02



jup ist nur zum empfehlen 
und den 2009 mod gibts auf racesimulations echt super grafik !!!!


----------

